# Verbs with Präteritum in the spoken language



## Dymn

Hallo allerseits,

Well I understand it's most probably not a closed list and there's many fringe cases, but which verbs can generally be found in the Präteritum in the spoken language?

I used to go by with: _sein, haben_ and the 6 modal verbs. But I've also heard _"ich dachte", "meinte er"_ (in a colloquial context). So, verbs of opinion are also likely to appear in the Präteritum? Could I say "_ich glaubte_"? What about other verbs?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,

as far as I see, you can find almost all verbs in the Präteritum in spoken language.
I do not know actively a verb with the Präteritum is not used.

You can say, for example, "Ich glaubte fest daran."

Another question is what is prefered. This depends on style and region.

Also:
Some dialects replace some Präteritum verbs by the German Perfekt - because past tense falls together with Present tense by loosing endings. But this is not the case in standard language.


The verb system of German language is very different to the English one.

Do you have context for your question?
This makes it easier to find a good answer.


----------



## elroy

In my experience, the following are common:

1. sein/haben (war/hatte)
2. modals (konnte/musste/durfte/sollte/wurde/mochte/wollte)
3. denken/meinen/sagen (dachte/meinte/sagte) 
(To answer your question about "glauben," I haven't heard "glaubte" much, if at all.  I think possibly because "glaubte" is harder to say than "dachte," native speakers tend to use the latter.)​4. gehen/kommen (ging/kam)
5. wissen/kennen (wusste/kannte) 
6. aussehen (sah aus) 
7. liegen/sitzen/stehen (lag/saß/stand) 
8. heißen (hieß)
9. gelten (galt) 
10. bestehen (bestand) in the sense of "consist (of)" (_Die Unterlagen bestanden aus Geburtsurkunden und Arbeitszeugnissen._)
11. handeln (handelte) in the phrase "sich handeln um" (_Es handelte sich um einen Unfall._)

Here you can see some examples of verbs that *must* use the _Präteritum_:

_stammen aus_: Mein Vater stammte aus der Türkei.​_pflegen zu_: Mein Großvater pflegte nach dem Essen einen kurzen Mittagsschlaf zu machen.​_drohen zu_: Die Wassermassen drohten die ganze Stadt zu überfluten.​_scheinen zu_: Es schien ihm in Deutschland zu gefallen.​
(Cross-posted) 
​


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> In my experience, the following are common:
> 
> 1. sein/haben (war/hatte)
> 2. modals (konnte/musste/durfte/sollte/wurde/mochte/wollte)
> 3. denken/meinen/sagen (dachte/meinte/sagte)
> (To answer your question about "glauben," I haven't heard "glaubte" much, if at all.  I think possibly because "glaubte" is harder to say than "dachte," native speakers tend to use the latter.)​4. gehen/kommen (ging/kam)
> 5. wissen/kennen (wusste/kannte)
> 6. aussehen (sah aus)
> 7. liegen/sitzen/stehen (lag/saß/stand)
> 8. heißen (hieß)
> 9. gelten (galt)
> 10. bestehen (bestand) in the sense of "consist (of)" (_Die Unterlagen bestanden aus Geburtsurkunden und Arbeitszeugnissen._)
> 11. handeln (handelte) in the phrase "sich handeln um" (_Es handelte sich um einen Unfall._)
> 
> Here you can see some examples of verbs that *must* use the _Präteritum_:
> 
> _stammen aus_: Mein Vater stammte aus der Türkei.​_pflegen zu_: Mein Großvater pflegte nach dem Essen einen kurzen Mittagsschlaf zu machen.​_drohen zu_: Die Wassermassen drohten die ganze Stadt zu überfluten.​_scheinen zu_: Es schien ihm in Deutschland zu gefallen.​



A good list, I'd only remove no. 4. "Ich bin gegangen/gekommen" is MUCH more common.


----------



## Hutschi

Do you mean which verbs are not used in Perfekt but only in Präteritum?

Or do you mean certain context?

Or do you mean regional preferences?

It is hard to answer without context.


In case of kommen:  I much prefer: "Welcher Film kam voriges Jahr neu in die Kinos?"
But also: "Welcher Film ist voriges Jahr neu in die Kinos gekommen?" is possible.



PS: I like elroy's list with words reqiring past tense. There are not many.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frank78 said:


> A good list, I'd only remove no. 4. "Ich bin gegangen/gekommen" is MUCH more common.


I wouldn't subsume _wurde _under _modals_. Instead, I would add it as a separate item as _auxiliary_ with the remark that in spoken German we prefer _Perfekt _when using _werden _as copula or full verb in the past.


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> but which verbs can generally be found in the Präteritum in the spoken language?


Well, in general you are right that in spoken language Perfekt is more frequent than Präteritum. However, there are significant regional differences due to dialectal influences. In standard German Präteritum is not as rare as your question might imply. 

Further, it depends on context and situation. Narratives of past events are usually given in Präteritum and I suppose that is certainly the way you should train yourself. Don't fall for avoidance of Präteritum because of Southern regional variants or dialects.

Elroy's list in #3 is quite good. The link he gave describes the situation well, too.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> In standard German Präteritum is not as rare as your question might imply.
> 
> Further, it depends on context and situation. Narratives of past events are usually given in Präteritum and I suppose that is certainly the way you should train yourself. Don't fall for avoidance of Präteritum because of Southern regional variants or dialects.


 

The dialects in southern area caused avoidance of Präteritum in standard language there to a  certain degree.


----------



## JClaudeK

Das sagt Canoonet zum Thema


> In der Allgemeinsprache wird im Norden des deutschen Sprachraums eher das Präteritum, im Süden eher das Perfekt verwendet


*zustimme*



Dymn said:


> I used to go by with: _sein, haben_ and the 6 modal verbs.


Wer sich (im Süden) mit dialektalem _Einschlag_ ausdrückt, verwendet sogar diese Verben im Perfekt (nur in der Alltagssprache natürlich).


----------



## Dymn

elroy said:


> (To answer your question about "glauben," I haven't heard "glaubte" much, if at all. I think possibly because "glaubte" is harder to say than "dachte," native speakers tend to use the latter.)




So what about:

_Ich habe geglaubt, du würdest kommen._

Sounds weird to me too  Is "_glauben_" used at all in the past?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich glaubte bisher fest daran.

Ich glaubte es zumindest.

Ich glaubte, du würdest kommen.

---
Ich habe dir geglaubt.


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> Is "_glauben_" used at all in the past?


Of course, very often actually.


----------



## Dymn

Kajjo said:


> Of course, very often actually.


Just that, unlike _denken, _usually in the Perfekt?


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> Just that, unlike _denken, _usually in the Perfekt?


Both is possible with _denken _and _glauben_.

_Und ich habe gedacht/geglaubt, er würde endlich mal pünktlich kommen._


----------



## JClaudeK

Dymn said:


> So what about:
> _Ich habe geglaubt, du würdest kommen._


----------



## Dymn

What about "_es geben"? _I also seem to recall hearing "_es gab" _at least once.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gab gestern Stromausfall. Es gab heute zum Frühstück Heidelbeerkuchen.
This is much more often used than "es hat Heidelbeerkuchen gegeben." (The last form is often used by a comedian. I forgot the name. To me it sounds funny.)  There may be a weak difference in meaning. But this is mostly superseeded by context.

*Denken*
Denken can be used in all time forms, and it may depend on context which one is prefered.

For example:

Das habe ich mir schon so gedacht. (Here the focus is on the result.)
Das dachte ich mir. (Here the focus is on the process.)
The meaning is the same.

The most verbs can be used in both times, and often you can exchange them, unlike English.

---
There are some rules defining the differences, but they are mostly only used in formal style in standard language.

I would prefer: Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. - but "Daran dachte ich nicht." is also possible, especially if "daran" is emphasized.

---
As child I learned in Dresden (middle German, Saxony):

Perfekt: something that has been finished either shortly or sometimes ago.
Ich habe gerade gefrühstückt, vor zwei Minuten wurde ich fertig.
Präteritum: something that was happening in the past.
Gestern aßen wir Kartoffelsuppe. Ich dachte: "Die schmeckt aber gut."
Also possible: Ich habe gedacht: "Die schmeckt aber gut."  I use both in spoken language.


Gestern gab es Kartoffelsuppe. - I prefer Präteritum as default here.
Gestern hat es Kartoffelsuppe gegeben. -- Also possible, it sounds kind of poetically to me.



But this is rather artificial. And it is not used in daily speech.

In formal writing there are stricter rules, but you asked explicitely about spoken language.

---


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> What about "_es geben"? _I also seem to recall hearing "_es gab" _at least once.


Please note #7:


Kajjo said:


> In standard German Präteritum is not as rare as your question might imply.


It makes no sense to ask for further individual verbs, because in Standard German variety the _Präteritum _is not absent, but a common tense. In spoken language _Perfekt _is more common in many situations, but in other context, particularly narratives, _Präteritum _is the default.

The list of #3 indicates verbs that are used in Präteritum even then when other verbs might be preferred in Perfekt. That does not mean that not every verb can occur in _Präteritum _in standard German.

Whether you will hear a lot of _Präteritum _or not, more depends on regional accent and dialectal influence rather than on individual verbs (other than first lines of #3).

In general most Germans use _Perfekt _when speaking about recent events. In typical narrative situations the default choice is _Präteritum_, though.


----------



## Dymn

Kajjo said:


> In typical narrative situations the default choice is _Präteritum_, though.


So for example someone telling their friend an anecdote from last year would consistently use the Präteritum, for all verbs?

_Ich fuhr und plötzlich fiel ein Baum auf die Straße, aber zum Glück kam die Feuerwehr und half uns._ (I know the sentence itself doesn't sound natural but it's just an example)

To be honest it's quite easy to be tricked into thinking the situation (for verbs out of that list) is similar to French or Catalan, where the simple past would *never* be used in the spoken language. I just wanted to make sure it's not like this. I know I'm quite annoying with questions about the spoken language, but it's just because resources barely mention it at all, which I find quite sad honestly.


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> So for example someone telling their friend an anecdote from last year would consistently use the Präteritum, for all verbs?


Yes, exactly. Stories from last vacation, the childhood or something that is just the past: Use _Präteritum_ in standard German.



Dymn said:


> _Ich fuhr und plötzlich fiel ein Baum auf die Straße, aber zum Glück kam die Feuerwehr und half uns._ (I know the sentence itself doesn't sound natural but it's just an example)


Yes, exactly. Your sentence is fine.



Dymn said:


> To be honest it's quite easy to be tricked into thinking the situation (for verbs out of that list) is similar to French or Catalan, where the simple past would *never* be used in the spoken language


That notion is clearly wrong for German (and particularly standard German).



Dymn said:


> but it's just because resources barely mention it at all, which I find quite sad honestly.


Well, I feel that learners should learn proper standard German and will weaken it to any accent or colloquial variety soon enough. Don't worry to much about spoken specialties. Try to get your German correct in the first place and then with real exposure you will get more than enough colloquial.


----------



## Hutschi

Just one remark: I want to add to avoid misundertsandings: Perfekt is part of standard language. Do not misunderstand it this way that it is not used in standard language.

We have three standard forms to describe past and two non-standard forms.
I omit the last.

Standard forms are Plusquamperfekt, Präteritum and Perfekt. 
Plusquamperfekt is not used in our context, the other two forms are used.

In narrative context Präteritum is much preferred, but Perfekt is not forbidden. In some sentences both are even exchangeable, in some not.


----------



## merquiades

With no desire to hijack this thead, is there a difference between Germany and Austria regarding Präteritum and Perfekt?   I had an Austrian teacher for 2 years who tried to get me to stop using the Präteritum completely because it sounded like a history book.  That is something I would say for French, for example, so I started to believe the situation was similiar.  I actually like Präteritum and find it easier even with the irregular forms because you do not need to modify word order, my problem with German, and it is less wordy.  She gave me that rule that Dymn said at the beginning, only to use it with _sein_ and _haben_ and model verbs.  I would say things like *_An Weihnachten reiste ich nach Amerika. Ich nahm ein Flugzeug.  Ich besuchte meine familie und wir assen Trutheim.  Ich kam im Januar wieder. _ and she would tell me to put it all in Perfekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> is there a difference between Germany and Austria regarding Präteritum and Perfekt?


Yes, and not only  between Germany and Austria!



Dymn said:


> To be honest it's quite easy to be tricked into thinking the situation (for verbs out of that list) is similar to French or Catalan, where the simple past would *never* be used in the spoken language.
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That notion is clearly wrong for German (and particularly standard German).
Click to expand...

I don't agree,  in the south it's not wrong to use the perfekt in spoken langage:
_



			Als ich nach X fuhr/ gefahren bin,  ist plötzlich ein Baum auf die Straße gefallen, aber zum Glück ist die Feuerwehr gekommen und hat uns geholfen.  

Click to expand...

_is perfectly admitted.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> I don't agree, in the south it's not wrong to use the perfekt in spoken langage:


You misunderstood me entirely. Please re-read the sentence.

I meant that the idea "simple past would never be used in the spoken language" is wrong for German. The contrary is true: Präteritum is used in spoken language quite a lot. In some regions more, in other less so.

Of course Perfekt is a valid alternative in very many situations. It is not wrong. No one said so.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> I meant that the idea "simple past would never be used in the spoken language" is wrong for German.



Ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Hutschi

Basically I agree to all what Kajjo said about it, if I did not miss something.

I want to summarize how I understand it:

As well Präteritum as Perfect are used in spoken language in German.

What is used depends basically on style and region/country.

- *Formal style* prefers Präteritum, but it depends on context. If it reaches the present time, mostly perfect is prefered.
Ich habe gerade die Tür geöffnet.
Gestern öffnete ich die Tür/habe ich die Tür geöffnet. Ich habe vergessen, sie zu schließen.-- Ich vergaß sie zu schließen, ging aber nochmal zurück.

Narrative Style often used this, except in coll. situations.

- *Coll. Style*: It much depends on region. In the North the tendency is to use rules from formal style.

I just learned that in Austria perfect is used by default. This is also the case in southern regions of Germany. I think, in Switzerland, too, but I am nozt sure.

Reason is history:

In the north the people had to learn high  German as a kind of foreign language. They spoke Plattdeutsch. This way they regularized it much more than in the south.
In the south there were a lot of High German dialects. And due to language change the past tense lost endings. So many verbs sounded like present tense. To avoid misunderstandings the perfect tense replaced the fuzzy Präteritum.
This is not so much the case with strong verbs. There are even more than in  standard German. Es schnie/es schneite. Der Hund boll/er bellte. The weak forms of these words are standard today.

If a weak form looses the ending, it falls together with present tense. So it was replaced by perfect. And this came into the spoken language. Perfect tense is also past of standard, but in standard it keeps the endings. So in spoken coll. language in dialect areas, they use standard German perfect forms rather than dialect forms - if they do _*not*_ speak dialect*.* Usually they have an accent there. Using Perfect is not wrong language.
Dialect is not wrong language, but another kind of language. The tendency is that dialects become more and more similar to high German. So double negation, double perfect and double plusquamperfect become seldom even in dialects. They do not belong to standard German.


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> I had an Austrian teacher for 2 years who tried to get me to stop using the Präteritum completely because it sounded like a history book. [....]
> I would say things like *_An Weihnachten reiste ich nach Amerika. Ich nahm ein Flugzeug. Ich besuchte meine Familie und wir assen Truthahn. Ich kam im Januar wieder._  and she would tell me to put it all in Perfekt.


Well, if you don't want to sound "stilted" (or be immediately identified as a "_Zugereister_" or a stranger - at least in southern regions), you should use Perfekt, indeed. 
To me, your sentences in the_ preterit_ (1st person) don't sound natural/ idiomatic either.


----------



## merquiades

JClaudeK said:


> Well, if you don't want to sound "stilted" (or be immediately identified as a "_Zugereister_" or a stranger), you should use Perfekt, indeed.  To me, your sentences in the_ preterit_ (1st person) don't sound natural/ idiomatic either.


Ok, so it's about 1st person versus 3rd person too.


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> it's about 1st person versus 3rd person too.



Yes, that makes a great difference.


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> I had an Austrian teacher for 2 years who tried to get me to stop using the Präteritum completely because it sounded like a history book.


Too bad such teachers who are not fair to tell that it is a Austrian regionalism. I feel very strong about teaching proper standard German and not colloquial or regional varieties. If you live a a certain region you will rapidly pick up the local colors anyway, but if you speak proper standard German you can survive everywhere without sounding dialectal or, as often when mixing foreign and regional accents, plain weird. 

Teaching dialectal influence is a big mistake, I believe. Only exception if you really intentionally want a certain accent because of any special circumstances like movies or music.


----------



## Hutschi

The other form is German regionalism from point of view of Austrian.

Austria has an own standard. Do not mismatch it with dialect, escept all language is considered as dialect. In Austria there are lots of dialects. But we spoke about standard language and about spoken standard respectively coll.  language there.
Standard language is a special "Mundart" if we use Adelung's terminology.

We should not call all things dialect - except it is dialect.

Dialect has strong influence on standard language.

Not all language change is dialect.

Accent ist not dialect if you speak standard German.

I thought during the long thread that we do not start such discussian again.

Using Präteritum is standard language as well as using perfect. Both are used different frequently in different areas but are part of standard language.

The teacher taught regional style - not dialect in this case.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Too bad such teachers who are not fair to tell that it is a Austrian regionalism.


It's not an _Austrian regionalism*, _sorry to disagree with you! Please, stop taking your "standard" for the only one.
*especially _1st person._

See here


> In der heutigen Umgangssprache wird normalerweise nicht zwischen Perfekt und Präteritum unterschieden. Das Perfekt kommt sehr häufig in der gesprochenen Sprache vor, wenn man über alltägliche Dinge spricht.* In der gesprochenen Sprache klingen viele Präteritumformen fremd bzw. überformell*.




And here


> Der eigentliche Unterschied zwischen Perfekt und Präteritum liegt in ihrer Verwendung. *Zum Ausdruck vergangener Sachverhalte in der gesprochenen Sprache wird eher das Perfekt verwendet*, während in geschriebenen Texten und vor allem in Erzählungen eher das Präteritum Verwendung findet.


und hier


> Der Unterschied liegt in der Benutzung:
> Meistens benutzen wir das Perfekt (sein/haben + Partizip II).
> In Gesprächen und persönlichen E-Mails – normalerweise schreibe oder sage ich fast immer: „Wir haben gestern Fußball gespielt.“
> Ich kann auch das Präteritum benutzen: „Wir spielten gestern Fußball.“
> *Aber das Präteritum klingt ein bisschen literarisch. *Deshalb finden wir das Präteritum vor allem in Büchern, in der Zeitung oder in den Nachrichten.
> Das Präteritum finden wir oft in Büchern und in der Zeitung. Wann benutzen wir es noch?
> Einige Wörter benutzt man fast immer im Präteritum, auch in Gesprächen, im Chat oder in E-Mails, und zwar:
> „sein“, „haben“, alle Modalverben und ein paar Wörter, wie „denken, finden, wissen, kennen“.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> The teacher taught regional style


What I said: Austrian regionalism.

If In Hamburg a teacher would _insist_ (and that is the crucial point) that you have to pronounce "genug" as "genuch", I would regard this simply as gross teaching mistake. You must not teach regionalisms and if you really want to teach a certain one you should clearly mark it as regionalism and tell the proper way as well.


----------



## Hutschi

Lots of standard language are regionalisms. Well-known examples are such simple things like Samstag and Sonnabend. Both are regionalisms.
The usage of times is always an regionalism in your definition. For example a BRD regionalism or an Austrian one or a Swiss German one or others..
Strong usage of Präteritum is a north German regionalism.

The standard does not speak much about style.

Edit:
See also:
Österreichisches Deutsch – Wikipedia


> *Österreichisches Deutsch*, gleichbedeutend mit *österreichischem Hochdeutsch* und *österreichischem Standarddeutsch*, bezeichnet die in Österreich gebräuchliche Varietät der neuhochdeutschen Standardsprache.



I would speak about "Variante". If you say that this is always a regionalism I agree. So we speak mostly a kind of BRD regionalism.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier eine sehr komplette Abhandlung über den Gebrauch von Präteritum oder Perfekt.

Und hier ein kleiner Auszug, der die Fragesteller wahrscheinlich interessieren wird:


> Umgekehrt wird manchmal das Präteritum gerade bevorzugt, wenn der Sprecher besonders  „gepflegt" sprechen möchte („Ästheten-Präteritum").[ ]
> 
> (g) *In soziolinguistischer Hinsicht wird in der Umgangssprache das Präteritum seltener verwendet**; das hängt mit der sprachgeschichtlichen Tendenz zusammen, *dass sich das Perfekt aufgrund  seines analytischen Charakters immer mehr durchsetzt.*
> 
> (h) Noch auffälliger und wesentlicher sind pragmatisch-kommunikative Gründe einer unterschiedlichen Sprechhaltung (eben deshalb sind beide Tempora auch im Hinblick auf das Merkmal [± Colloqul unterschiedlich markiert):
> * Während in Gesprächen, Erörterungen usw. das Perfekt oder Präteritum verwendet wird, wird als Erzähltempus in der schöngeistigen Literatur vorwiegend das Präteritum gebraucht *
> (S. 134)
> von mir hervorgehoben


*Damit ist die OP-Anfrage beantwortet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> The usage of times is always an regionalism in your definition.


No, I never said that. I even explicitly stated that both Perfekt and Präteritum are fine in very many situations. The current dispute was raised by a teacher insisting on Präteritum to "not be used" -- not by me teaching Perfekt shoudn't be used. 

Northen German do not use Präteritum "strongly". I everyday language and for recent events Perfekt is more common, too, for normal verbs (not #3). Präteritum has certain usage like narratives, though, and of course all the verbs of list #3.

I don't want to enter this dialect discussion once again. I just repeat that teaching regionalisms generally does not help students.



Hutschi said:


> like Samstag and Sonnabend


As a teacher I would never insist of one of them to be better or more right. And, that is important, always teach both instead of only one. I would be an extremely bad teacher if I would insist on Sonnabend just because it is more prevalent in Northern Germany. How stupid would that be?! Why on earth Austrian regionalisms are not seen in the same light? To teach the best, neutral, super-regional standard German? Why teach something that you can only use in Hamburg, Schwaben, Österreich or whatever? Makes absolutely no sense to me. None at all. I don't argue against Southern varieties (nor about Northern or any other) but against teaching varieties that are not super-regional standard.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> I even explicitly stated that both Perfekt and Präteritum are fine in very many situations. ...


Here I explicitely agree.

I just do not think that there is a super regional standard for all regions.


----------



## Kajjo

> Während in Gesprächen, Erörterungen usw. das Perfekt oder Präteritum verwendet wird, wird als Erzähltempus in der schöngeistigen Literatur vorwiegend das Präteritum gebraucht


Yes, that's fine with me. This newest dispute arised on the questionable teacher that preached _against _Präteritum so insistently.

"Schöngeistige Literatur" klingt jetzt so, als ob es nur gehobene Literatur umfassen würde. Es sei betont, dass dieser Ausdruck auch alle modernen Werke umfasst, von Krimi und Thriller bis Frauenroman. Ebenso gilt der Satz aber auch für Magazine und Zeitungen gleichermaßen. Wenn Autoren schreiben, die die Sprache besonders gut beherrschen, überwiegt das narrative Präteritum. Ist einfach so. Keine Wertung.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> I just do not think that there is a super regional standard for all regions.


Well, what concerns correctness: there is a standard. The standard rule is that both tenses are fine.

The questionable teacher added his personal (regionally based) preferences instead relying on the standard. When insisting on Perfekt, he mislead his student.

Elroy's list in #3 is still valid and recommendable. It shows clearly that there are verbs that usually are used in Präteritum for "proper German".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> The questionable teacher added his personal (regionally based) preferences instead relying on the standard.


I disagree. _Präterit _would not be standard here.


JClaudeK said:


> To me,  [merquiades's] sentences* in the_ preterit_ (1st person) don't sound natural/ idiomatic either.
> *_An Weihnachten reiste ich nach Amerika. Ich nahm ein Flugzeug. Ich besuchte meine Familie und wir aßen Truthahn. Ich kam im Januar wieder._


_An Weihnachten bin ich nach Amerika gereist. Ich habe ein Flugzeug genommen. Ich habe meine Familie besucht und wir haben Truthahn gegessen. Ich bin im Januar zurückgekommen. _would be much better.


----------



## Kajjo

> To me, your sentences* in the_ preterit_ (1st person) don't sound natural/ idiomatic either.


But that's not only because of Präteritum...

_Weihnachten 2016 war ich mit meinen Eltern in New York. Wir besichtigten viele Museen, tobten durch den Central Park und machten einen Bootsausflug. Leider mussten wir schon nach sechs Tagen nach Hamburg zurückfliegen._

Does that sound non-natural to you, too? Really? Would it sound any better in Perfekt to you? Would you really use it in Perfekt? For all verbs or just some?

I agree if we were to talk about January 2020 I would not say "Ich kam Anfang Januar zurück" but "Ich bin Anfang Januar zurückgekommen".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Would it sound any better in Perfekt to you? Would you really use it in Perfekt?


_ Dein _Text klingt "normal", wahrscheinlich weil die Geschehnisse weiter zurückliegen (_Weihnachten 2016_).

Aber bei den meisten Verben (außer _"sein, haben and the 6 modal verbs_" OP) empfinde ich persönlich das Perfekt als idiomatischer:
_Weihnachten 2016 war ich mit meinen Eltern in New York. Wir haben viele Museen besichtigt, sind durch den Central Park getobt und haben einen Bootsausflug gemacht. Leider mussten wir schon nach sechs Tagen nach Hamburg zurückfliegen._


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _Dein _Text klingt "normal", wahrscheinlich weil die Geschehnisse weiter zurückliegen (_Weihnachten 2016_).


Genau ist der Punkt: Narrativ. 



JClaudeK said:


> Bei den meisten Verben (außer _"sein, haben and the 6 modal verbs_" OP) empfinde ich das Perfekt für idiomatischer:


OK, aber die Hilfsverben und Modalverben würdest du auch im Präteritum nutzen, das ist beruhigend.



JClaudeK said:


> Weihnachten 2016 war ich mit meinen Eltern in New York. Wir haben viele Museen besichtigt, sind durch den Central Park getobt und haben einen Bootsausflug gemacht. Leider mussten wir schon nach sechs Tagen nach Hamburg zurückfliegen.


Mir kommt der Tempuswechsel so gelesen erst einmal merkwürdig vor.

Wenn es _live und besonders lebhaf_t erzählt werden würde, wäre Perfekt stimmig für mich. Wenn es vorgelesen oder eher erzählerisch berichtet wird, dann würde es nicht so passen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wenn es _live und besonders lebhaf_t erzählt werden würde, wäre Perfekt stimmig für mich. Wenn es vorgelesen oder eher erzählerisch berichtet wird, dann würde es nicht so passen.


Dann sind wir uns ja einig. Ganz im Präteritum klingt Dein Text m.M.n. wie ein Schulaufsatz, Thema "Erzähle, was Du in den Ferien gemacht hast" - also nach schriftlicher Erzählung.

Warum dann erst so vehemente Stellungnahmen gegen das Perfekt?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Warum dann erst so vehemente Stellungnahmen gegen das Perfekt?


Habe ich nie gegeben. Ich fand nur den zitierten Lehrer so dumm, der gegen Präteritum gewütet hat. 

Das hier ist mein _erster _Beitrag zum Thema:


Kajjo said:


> Well, in general you are right that *in spoken language Perfekt is more frequent* than Präteritum. However, there are significant regional differences due to dialectal influences. In standard German Präteritum is not as rare as your question might imply. Further, it depends on context and situation. Narratives of past events are usually given in Präteritum


I even argued in favour:


Kajjo said:


> Und ich habe gedacht/geglaubt, er würde endlich mal pünktlich kommen.





Kajjo said:


> in Standard German variety the _Präteritum _is not absent, but a common tense. *In spoken language Perfekt is more common in many situations,* but in other context, particularly narratives, _Präteritum _is the default. The list of #3 indicates verbs that are used in Präteritum *even when other verbs might be preferred in Perfekt*.





Kajjo said:


> Of course Perfekt is a valid alternative in very many situations. It is not wrong. No one said so.


----------



## JClaudeK

Die Anfrage lautete nun mal "Verbs with Präteritum* in the spoken language*" - ein großer Teil Deiner Ausführungen über "standard German" war also mehr oder weniger "off topic".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> ein großer Teil Deiner Ausführungen über "standard German" war also mehr oder weniger "off topic".


Wo habe ich denn über geschriebenes Deutsch gesprochen? So gut wie gar nicht!



JClaudeK said:


> Ganz im Präteritum klingt Dein Text m.M.n. wie ein Schulaufsatz, Thema "Erzähle, was Du in den Ferien gemacht hast" - also nach schriftlicher Erzählung.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ganz genauso kann man auch in der Kneipe zusammensitzen und in ähnlicher Manier Erlebnisse von früher teilen. Hauptsache, es ist lange genug her. Hier wäre das ganz normal.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wo habe ich denn über geschriebenes Deutsch gesprochen?


Wie kommst Du auf "geschriebenes Deutsch"?
Es geht um:


Kajjo said:


> Narratives of past events are usually given in Präteritum and I suppose that is certainly the way you should train yourself. Don't fall for avoidance of Präteritum because of Southern regional variants or dialects.





Kajjo said:


> Stories from last vacation, the childhood or something that is just the past: Use _Präteritum_ in standard German.





Kajjo said:


> Too bad such teachers who are not fair to tell that it is a Austrian regionalism. I feel very strong about teaching proper standard German and not colloquial or regional varieties. If you live a a certain region you will rapidly pick up the local colors anyway, but if you speak proper standard German you can survive





Kajjo said:


> Why on earth Austrian regionalisms are not seen in the same light? To teach the best, neutral, super-regional standard German?





Kajjo said:


> You must not teach regionalisms and if you really want to teach a certain one you should clearly mark it as regionalism and tell the proper way as well.


The proper way to tell merquiades's story is in _perfekt_, not in _preterit_. The teacher did well to tell him so.


----------



## Hutschi

I had just a contrary experience in Dresden.
I came from a "use perfekt" area. My parents moved to Dresden then (1957)
In a written text about the last holidays I used exclusively Perfekt. (ca. 1961/1962)
But Dresden is not such an area.
So my teacher told me not to use Perfekt this way.
It is almost 60 years ago - but I remember well. Kind of trauma.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> In a written text about the last holidays I used exclusively Perfekt. [...] So my teacher told me not to use Perfekt this way.


That's the point: in  a *written* text.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> The proper way to tell merquiades's story is in _perfekt_, not in _preterit_. The teacher did well to tell him so.


Well, we won't agree on this.


----------



## elroy

I think this thread has been made more complicated than it needed to be.

Dymn's question, the way I understood it, was about everyday usage, not special contexts or situations.

For the vast majority of verbs (99%+), the _Perfekt_ is the default, unmarked form used most of the time in everyday speech.  This applies to all German-speaking regions.

For a very small number of (mostly high-frequency) verbs (less than 1%), the _Präteritum_ is the default, unmarked form used most of the time in everyday speech -- with the exception of certain regions of the German-speaking world, in which the _Perfekt_ is used exclusively in everyday speech.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> was about everyday usage, not special contexts or situations.


Yes, but narrations about "really past" events are done in Präteritum as default and in many regions this does not sound stilted or weird, but is the default. The question would be what are "everyday, not special" situations. If you talk about your childhood or a long-gone relation or non-to-recent political events Präteritum is used in entirely normal, everyday language. It just depends in context and the situations are not that rare.



elroy said:


> For a very small number of (mostly high-frequency) verbs (less than 1%)


Yes, they are only a few verbs in number but they might very well cover a very significant ratio of instances. _War/wurde/hatte/sagte _are very common and we should try to emphasize that these verbs are by default used in Präteritum in standard German.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> narrations about "really past" events are done in Präteritum as default


 I would consider these special contexts. 


Kajjo said:


> they are only a few verbs in number but they might very well cover a very significant ratio of instances.


 As I said, they’re mostly high-frequency.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> but narrations about "really past" events are done in Präteritum as default [....]
> If you talk about your childhood or a long-gone relation or non-to-recent political events Präteritum is used in entirely normal, everyday language.


Maybe in northern Germany. Please don't generalize!


----------



## elroy

Another one to add to the list:

12. finden (fand) in the sense of “consider/deem” (_Ich fand den Eintopf sehr lecker._)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Maybe in northern Germany. Please don't generalize!


I told what I consider to be standard German generally taught as _Deutsch-als Fremdsprache_. I still reject the notion of teaching dialectally or regionally influenced language as "default". The Southern avoidance of Präteritum is not standard German.


----------



## Гоце Делчев

Hallo! Ich liebe das Präteritum (ich meine, dass ich es so viel bevorzuge), denn dieses Tempus ist am öftesten kurz und einfach - nur ein Wort, wenn es nich um ein trennbares Verb in Hauptsatz geht) und in meiner Muttersprache werden Tempora, die einfach in Form (nur ein Wort) bevorzugt. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass ich das Perfekt hasse - die Form des Partizips II gefällt mir nicht, ich finde nicht gut, dass das Hilfsverb am Anfang des Satzes und Partizip II am Ende steht, und existiert also das Problem, welche Verben mit haben und welche mit sein konjugiert werden. Ist das problematisch für einen Deutschen, wenn ein Ausländer so viel Präteritum verwendet? 
Was besonders schön finden die Deutschen in diesem Perfekt? Ich verstehe nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Гоце Делчев said:


> Ist das problematisch für einen Deutschen, wenn ein Ausländer so viel Präteritum verwendet?


Jetzt muss ich dann doch mal Partei ergreifen für das Perfekt: Es ist ein schönes Tempus und es ist sehr idiomatisch und natürlich in spontanen Sprechsituationen. Wenn ein Deutschlernender überwiegend Präteritum für vergleichsweise aktuelle Ereignisse verwendet, dann klingt das schon wenig idiomatisch und vielleicht sogar ein wenig in Richtung seltsam und ist manchmal sogar falsch. 

Du müsstest schon versuchen, die Zeiten so zu verwenden, wie es Muttersprachler tun. 

Diese Seite gibt einen einfachen Überblick. Achte auch auf den Abschnitt "obligatorisches Perfekt", auch hier auf Canoo. 


Гоце Делчев said:


> dass das Hilfsverb am Anfang des Satzes und Partizip II am Ende steht, und existiert also das Problem, welche Verben mit haben und welche mit sein konjugiert werden.


Ja, das ist richtig. Die Satzklammer ist natürlich für Deutschlernende eine Herausforderung und auch haben/sein muss man auswendig lernen. Ich rate dazu, Verben gleich mit Hilfsverb und ggf. passenden Ergänzungen zu lernen: _ich lese, las, habe gelesen / ich gehe, ging, bin gegangen / das Bild hängt, hing, hat an der Wand gehangen_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> The Southern avoidance of Präteritum is not standard German.



Du wirst Dich wohl oder übel an den fortschreitenden "*Präteritumschwund* im Deutschen" gewöhnen müssen. Darüber gibt es eine ganze Menge Bücher.


> z.B.
> ..... wird unter  "Präteritumschwund" allgemein der Abbau von Präteritumformen verstanden. Dieser lässt sich auch in der gesprochenen Standardsprache feststellen"





Und hier


> Im Deutschen, besonders im mündlichen Sprachgebrauch, stehen beide Zeitformen in Konkurrenz zueinander. Dabei ist zu beobachten, dass die Verwendung des Präteritums zugunsten des Perfekts abnimmt. Die Gründe für diesen sogenannten Präteritumschwund sind vielfältig und wirken zusammen. Zusätzlich hat sich das Perfekt in seiner Bedeutung und seinem Gebrauch ausgeweitet: Mithilfe des Perfekts kann nicht nur auf Vergangenes, das in der Gegenwart noch Bedeutung hat, Bezug genommen, sondern auch in der Vergangenheit Abgeschlossenes ausgedrückt werden. Es wird so immer häufiger in Kontexten verwendet, die ehemals allein durch das Präteritum ausgedrückt werden konnten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Parallel dazu wird von "Perfektexpansion" gesprochen:

Quelle: Präteritumschwund im Deutschen


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "*Präteritumschwund* im Deutschen"


Hast du den von dir zitierten Text denn überhaupt gelesen? _"im engeren Sinne... in südlichen Dialekten"_ ist die zentrale Definition. Warum zitierst du das nicht mit? Ist das fair?!

Ja, es mag sein, dass als Nebeneffekt _auch _in der Standardsprache das Perfekt häufiger wird. Das bedeutet doch nicht, dass der Präteritumsschwund schon durchgegriffen hat -- es ist eine _kleine Tendenz_. Wir legen sonst so viel Wert auf Details und jetzt argumentierst du ernsthaft so? Der aktuelle Ist-Zustand ist definitiv nicht, dass das Präteritum in standardsprachlichen Regionen bereits verdrängt worden ist. Lass uns mal beim Ist-Zustand bleiben!

Für viele alltagssprachliche Situationen bevorzuge auch ich das Perfekt. In passenden Situationen spricht nichts dagegen, weder ist es stilistisch schlechter noch semantisch unterschiedlich. In narrativen Situationen ist das Präteritum aber nach wie vor üblich im Standarddeutschen. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt und das ist auch sachlich korrekt. 

Dass es in manchen südlichen, dialektal beeinflussten Gebieten eine Präteritumsvermeidung gibt, sollte man schon klar vom Standarddeutschen als Unterrichtssprache unterscheiden, finde ich. Warum das immer wieder vermischt wird, geht mir einfach nicht ein.


----------



## merquiades

Perhaps we might focus the discussion a bit to draw conclusions.  Besides all the verbs that Elrod has given that must be used always in Präteritum and never in Perfekt,  if I'm meeting people right now today on January 20, 2020 and I'm telling them what I did on Christmas 2019, would I use Perfekt or  Präteritum?, or does it just not make any difference? Or is it about formality or bookishness as the prof said?  Or is it just that Perfekt is used in Bavaria and Austria and Präteritum in Northern Germany, Hambourg, Berlin?


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> always in Präteritum and never in Perfekt


Not even that is true in the black-and-white sense, but there is a clear tendency in favor of Präteritum for verbs of Elroy's list.



merquiades said:


> 2020 and I'm telling them what I did on Christmas 2019, would I use Perfekt or Präteritum?


Most probably Perfekt, in all regions.

The use of Präteritum in spoken language would set a certain narrative mood, like telling a story or fairy tale. It would give a certain distance, a narrator perspective. Most probably this is not applicable for telling about last Christmas, but in special situations it might be.



merquiades said:


> Or is it just that Perfekt is used in Bavaria and Austria and Präteritum in Northern Germany?


Standard German has the choice and might set the mood by selecting the tense. Southern varieties use mostly Perfekt, often even against Elroy's valid and recommendable list.


merquiades said:


> Or is it about formality?


No, not really as far as spoken German in spontaneous speech in concerned.


----------



## bearded

Гоце Делчев said:


> die Form des Partizips II gefällt mir nicht, ich finde nicht gut, dass...


Sprachen werden (leider) nicht gemäß individuellen Vorlieben oder individuellem Geschmack gesprochen.


----------



## merquiades

Kajjo said:


> The use of Präteritum in spoken language would set a certain narrative mood, like telling a story or fairy tale. It would give a certain distance, a narrator perspective. Most probably this is not applicable for telling about last Christmas, but in special situations it might be.


Thanks for the detailed answer.  So can I assume in written German a narration would be Präteritum?


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> So can I assume in *written* German a narration would be Präteritum?


Normally yes, as it has already been said several times.



Гоце Делчев said:


> Was besonders schön finden die Deutschen in diesem Perfekt? Ich verstehe nicht.


Es geht nicht um _schön_ oder nicht sondern um _lebendige Sprache_. Und in dieser geht die Tendez hin zum Perfekt.


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer. So can I assume in written German a narration would be Präteritum?


Well, it depends which style you want to create. If you just narrate the past events, Präteritum would be first choice. However, of course you might want to tell the story more lively, so in a blog or chat you might still choose the "spoken German" version even in writing.

The more recent or the more related to the presence something is, the more natural it is to use Perfekt. The more "story and tale"-style a narration is, the more likely it is to be in Präteritum.

Magazines, newspaper, novels usually use Präteritum. This implies a certain distance or perspective of narration.


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> Or is it just that Perfekt is used* in Bavaria and Austria and Präteritum in Northern Germany, Hambourg, Berlin?


*I'd say "much more often used"
not only in Bavaria and Austria but in the whole "Oberdeutscher and Mitteldeutscher Sprachraum" (including Switzerland/ ........ see map - south of the red line).






> Karte des deutschen Sprachraums:
> Sprachverwendung in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz.
> Die rote Linie (Benrath-Linie) trennt Niederdeutsch von Mitteldeutsch und Oberdeutsch, die blaue Linie (Main-Linie) trennt Mitteldeutsch von Oberdeutsch.


----------

